# Calling All Of You WA State Kindlers! (*Save The Date It's Coming 8/13/11!!!*)



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been thinking that we have been behind since our last meet-up.  Now that I've got more time and in speaking with Tripp, we've decided that one was needed.  So please vote which month works for you, and I'm thinking Saturday in our normal spot in Bellevue Square's Starbucks in 'The Lodge' would work again.  Tripp and I are hoping for a big turn out.   Once a month is chosen, I can post a new poll on the date.

Tris

August 7, 2011 UPDATE:

Just a reminder folks, the meet-up is this coming saturday!  Amazing how time just flew by, and now it just sneaks up on you!  So remember to save the date, August 13th!  Here's hoping for a good turn out!  

Thanks!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I chose July, but really anytime from June through August would work for me.  It would be great to see some past attendees as well as some new blood.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I travel to Whidbey Island/Port Townsend several times a year.......would love to meet some of you fine folks !!
Walter ('da NapCat)


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

NapCat, that would be great.  hopefully, we could fit it in when you are here.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

It would be great to have you NapCat!  However you do know we are on the other side of Puget Sound right?

Tris


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Any month is fine here.  

We'd love to have you join us, NapCat!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm trying to move back to Oregon right now, so if I manage it, I might be able to join you.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, Jessica, I hope you can make it back to OR! I have kids in Portland!

I have never made a WA meetup because the dates have not been right. I will try to make one this summer.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I have never made a WA meetup because the dates have not been right. I will try to make one this summer.


Jane, I hope we can make it work for you this time. Have you voted for a month yet? What is your summer schedule looking like?

And Jessica, it would be great if you could make it. Hope it works out.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Tris said:


> "...you do know we are on the other side of Puget Sound right?..."
> 
> Tris



For a desert rat, taking the ferry is like take a cruise !!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Jane, I hope we can make it work for you this time. Have you voted for a month yet? What is your summer schedule looking like?


Because I am an educator, I am off all summer, but summer gets caught up in family stuff. I voted for August. I live in Wenatchee, so travel to Seattle involves some effort, but I don't need much of a push to get over to visit friends.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

It would be great if you could finally make one meet-up Jane!  I hear the snow starts coming in to the passes as early as October.  Is this right?

It's will would be great to see you to Jessica.  We always welcome more people!  Hope you can make it back to the Pacific Northwest!

Can you guys out there please spread the word...thanks!

Tris


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I live in Central Oregon, and dearly wish we could set up a meeting say, in the Portland/Vancouver area.  I'd love to come!!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Spotsmom, we would love to have you come to our meet ups, but I totally understand that it might be too long of a haul for a couple of hours.  

If I am not mistaken, there are quite a few Oregon Kindlers here.  Tris has always been our meet up organizer, but all she has ever done is post a thread, offered options and got a consensus on the time and and place.  Why don't you jump in and organize one for your area?  It is a lot of fun.  . And not a lot of work, really.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably because I've met several of you via chat, and I'd like to meet that particular group of people.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Ah, gotcha.  I misunderstood.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Probably because I've met several of you via chat, and I'd like to meet that particular group of people.


Ha, yeah that might be an issue.

Tris


----------



## MelissaM (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like fun! Maybe I'll be able to come once the date is confirmed.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm in tacoma. I'm out of school for July & August so either one should be ok for me. I love Bellevue square, there is a little Italian restaurant I would love to visit again. Maybe I can get my sister or niece to join me since they just both got kindles....finally...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I'm in tacoma. I'm out of school for July & August so either one should be ok for me. I love Bellevue square, there is a little Italian restaurant I would love to visit again. Maybe I can get my sister or niece to join me since they just both got kindles....finally...


More the merrier! 

Tris


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

If the Red Sox were coming to Seattle, I might think about a trip to watch the poor hapless Mariners lose.  Of course, what are the Red Sox doing


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> If the Red Sox were coming to Seattle, I might think about a trip to watch the poor hapless Mariners lose. Of course, what are the Red Sox doing


spotsmom, I checked the Mariner's schedule. They play the Red Sox on Friday, August 12, Saturday, August 13, and Sunday, August 14. The first two are night games and the last is an afternoon game.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to go to Atlanta the following week, so this wouldn't be a good time for me.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Tripp said:


> spotsmom, I checked the Mariner's schedule. They play the Red Sox on Friday, August 12, Saturday, August 13, and Sunday, August 14. The first two are night games and the last is an afternoon game.


That would've been perfect...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> I have to go to Atlanta the following week, so this wouldn't be a good time for me. Unfortunately.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I picked August for no real reason at all.  I'm probably good for any month except the first week in July when I'll be in Hawaii.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

August seems to work for the majority...so I think I'll close down the month poll this week.  I don't think anyone has any strong objections?

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Just bumping it up so people could see...

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping it up...poll closes tomorrow.

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping this up as I will start a new poll on dates.  This month poll will close around midnight PDT.

Thank you.

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping up as the poll has been edited to choose a date in August.

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I voted but really, no date is better than another for me.  Unless my family comes in to visit, I can make it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Same here, though the beginning of the month is likely to be better than the end as we may plan travel for closer to Labor Day.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

In honor of my friend who recently received a K3 for her birthday...I am bumping this thread.  Ha!

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Wondering if anyone else has any input in the whole date issue of the next meet-up.  So here is your chance as I will try to keep this post up, but it will close down this friday.

Tris


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Tris,

Didn't vote because any Saturday in August works fine for me. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Mark,

Thanks for letting me know.  So I think I can close the poll friday night...

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

It has been decided, August 13, 2011! To those of you who never attended the WA Kindle Meet-Up, it is at Starbucks in "The Lodge" portion of Bellevue Square...in, duh, Bellevue, WA.

Address: 575 Bellevue Square
Bellevue, Washington 98004

Website: http://www.bellevuecollection.com/bellevue_square.php

Thanks everyone, here's hoping for a great turn out!

Tris


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tris said:


> It has been decided, August 13, 2011! To those of you who never attended the WA Kindle Meet-Up, it is at Starbucks in "The Lodge" portion of Bellevue Square...in, duh, Bellevue, WA.
> 
> Address: 575 Bellevue Square
> Bellevue, Washington 98004
> ...


Tris--time of the meetup? I can't remember, it's been too long. LOL


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah!  I am thinking 1pm.  If I remember correctly we've always had it around that time.  It's after lunch and people can chill out with a beverage/dessert.

Tris


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Date/Time is in my planning calender...

My schedule is somewhat dynamic, so will not know until the last minute.  Fingers crossed !!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh VictoriaP ! How I love your "...dreary, gray Puget Sound....."


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Oh VictoriaP ! How I love your "...dreary, gray Puget Sound....."


LOL--someone said a while back there was a spot like that off either Whidbey or Bainbridge Island that they'd seen, and I know the cliffsides up near Deception Pass are a bit similar. This one was in Ireland though--the western coast, at the Cliffs of Moher during an unusually warm streak two years ago. We may be the only people to ever return from Ireland with sunburns. 

Date and time added to my calendar as well. Thanks for coordinating, Tris!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I live on Whidbey, but will in Australia on that date presenting to RWA National there.
Enjoy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--someone said a while back there was a spot like that off either Whidbey or Bainbridge Island that they'd seen, and I know the cliffsides up near Deception Pass are a bit similar. This one was in Ireland though--the western coast, at the Cliffs of Moher during an unusually warm streak two years ago. We may be the only people to ever return from Ireland with sunburns.
> 
> Date and time added to my calendar as well. Thanks for coordinating, Tris!


Aw, the Cliffs of Moher...I really had fun exploring that place. VictoriaP did you go off to the, erm...the large brown/white sign? The large one that basically states not to go beyond this point as it's private property? I did, and got some rather good shots. It's all in my photobook.

Did you notice a certain freebie book in Amazon's Kindle store that has a shot of the cliffs on it? Although the book is suppose to be set in Scotland?

Sorry to miss you Bob Mayer! I know this won't be the last meet-up we have...so we can catch you on the next one.

Tris


----------



## MelissaM (Jan 22, 2011)

bumping....
I was looking for this post--


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am putting this on my calendar, but I am expecting out of town guests in August, and a I am not sure of their dates yet. I need a good Seattle fix before I start back to school!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, haven't seen this post in a long time.  Though you could've just clicked on the sticky posting on Kindle meet-ups that Harvey started on the top of this section of the Kindle Boards.

Tris


----------



## MelissaM (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, I figured that out afterwards. Oh well...



Tris said:


> Wow, haven't seen this post in a long time. Though you could've just clicked on the sticky posting on Kindle meet-ups that Harvey started on the top of this section of the Kindle Boards.
> 
> Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping this up as a reminder...

Tris


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Late, late, late to this thread because we were in Cannon Beach, OR.

Bellevue is my neck of the woods. Would love to swing it, between an 8-12 commitment and the evening M's/Red Sox game. I trolled through the thread, but will someone be wearing a red carnation? Do we all just hold up our Kindles at 1:00P??


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Tris said:


> Bumping this up as a reminder...
> 
> Tris


I am sorry to say that 'da Cat will not be in the area for the meet......but I will be there in spirit...Have a great time !!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Late, late, late to this thread because we were in Cannon Beach, OR.
> 
> Bellevue is my neck of the woods. Would love to swing it, between an 8-12 commitment and the evening M's/Red Sox game. I trolled through the thread, but will someone be wearing a red carnation? Do we all just hold up our Kindles at 1:00P??


Hi CNDudley,

Sorry that you didn't know that there was a meet-up...in Bellevue no less. I guess some of us ol' timers forget that people don't always look at the Kindle Meet-Up sticky post on this portion of the board. It's been in planning for a month or two now... No one wears a "carnation" or anything. Usually we just meet up at the Starbucks, and the biggest tip off is people carrying their Kindles. Since we've done a couple of these already (usually they are about 3 months apart or more), sometimes we recognize some familiar faces. If you can't make it at 1pm, perhaps you might see some early arrivals? I just picked 1pm because it was post-lunch for most folks.

Tris


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Tris - take pics, and post them here.  (please)


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Um...anyone bringing a camera?  Ha!

Tris


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I was planning on attending but my schedule has changed and I won't be able to drive up on Sat.  Hope you all have fun. I'll try for the next meet up. I'll also stop at a Starbucks near me so I can be there in spirit


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd completely forgotten about the meet up.  Right now, Saturday is still open, so I'll probably be there.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I just hope people can come, I know this is kinda of a weird time.  

Tris


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am really bummed out that I will have to miss another get together. Have a good time!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I had totally forgotten about this until about Wednesday.  It is a busy weekend, but I am going to try and make it.  If I can, I will bring a camera.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I am always so bad about taking pictures...  Sorry all!

Tris


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm not to be there after all.  The mother-in-law in Lacey has computer and internet problems and I'm her unpaid Geek Squad.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I won't be able to make it today after all.  Something came up that DH and I need to take care of.  I am so sorry that I will be missing you all.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, will miss the both of you, Geemont and Tripp.  Now I'm slowly beginning to wonder who's gonna make it...hmmm.  

If you see two short people one in black t-shirt, light olive green pants and perhaps a jean jacket, that's me!

Tris


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Tris and Megan--that was lots of fun! Great to meet you both. Look forward to meeting more of you all at the next one.

Christina


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed the meeting.  I had to drive south an hour to spend 10 minutes or less to reboot the cable modem for my nearly blind mother in law.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Geemont said:


> I'm sorry I missed the meeting. I had to drive south an hour to spend 10 minutes or less to reboot the cable modem for my nearly blind mother in law.


Awww...I bet she really appreciated it!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Tris and Megan--that was lots of fun! Great to meet you both. Look forward to meeting more of you all at the next one.
> 
> Christina


Aw, it was great to meet you too and it was fun! It was a VERY small meet up, but hey, there's always the next one, right?

Let me know how those book recommendations work out for you. Though I have to say "The Stand" and "They Cage The Animals At Night" are my ultimate favorites. If you want I do have an old slightly battered copy of "They Cage The Animals At Night" you can borrow, as it is a hard book to find. I had to get mine specially ordered...

Tris


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Tris. I'm happy to report that KCLS had both books. No idea if their _The Stand_ is the massive, "director's cut" you and Megan talked about, but I sure hope not.  Since I'd never read any Stephen King (!!!) and didn't know if this one would do it for me, I decided not to do the $8.99 Kindle version.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Thanks, Tris. I'm happy to report that KCLS had both books. No idea if their _The Stand_ is the massive, "director's cut" you and Megan talked about, but I sure hope not.  Since I'd never read any Stephen King (!!!) and didn't know if this one would do it for me, I decided not to do the $8.99 Kindle version.


I'm pretty certain that it's the full edition. I have yet to see the older version. If the page count is like +900 it's probably the full uncut. What surprised me, was that there were random pictures in my copy and it was not what 1) expecting and 2) did not follow what I thought of the particular character or scene.

Let me know how you like both books!

Tris


----------

